# Help on Changing Car Reg on Viaverde.pt



## Ghal (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi all,
Has anyone changed the car that the Viaverde transponder is registered to on the Viaverde.pt website?
I have just been on the website and clicked the "Alterer Matricula" button - this brings up a screen which allows you to change the "Matricula", "Marca", "Modelo" & "No. Quadro". 
1st three seem ok but what is "No. Quadro"? 
If I put in the new reg no, make and model - then do I need to change the no. In the "No. Quadro" box or just leave it as is?
Thank you.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

The number of your device.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's the VIM number

Look on your * Certificado de Matricula (E) Numero de quadro*


----------



## Ghal (Feb 24, 2009)

I thought the no. of the device was the " Identificador" - that matches the no. printed on the side of the transponder.


----------



## Ghal (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks will check the matriculation certificate


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You need to enter the VIM No from your new car as above


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

No. Quadro is CHASSIS Number or VIN.


looking something like this : WME01M0011H026965


----------

